# Yep, Back At It!



## sawhorseray (Dec 28, 2022)

A pastor walked outside of the church because he heard the children being loud.

He sees the kids all grouped up. "What are you doing?"

The children make the circle wider to show a puppy they had found.

"It's a beautiful dog, who will take it home?" The pastor asks.

The children look at each other until one of them speaks up. "I know! Whoever tells the biggest lie can take it home! Would you like to play pastor?"

The pastor shrugs his shoulders and says, "I don't know, it will be hard because I've never told a lie."

The child picks the dog up and hands it to the pastor, "Here you go. You win."


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 28, 2022)

Good ones Ray .


----------



## halleoneagain (Dec 28, 2022)

Ray, I think this is your best batch of jokes yet!  I don't know where you find all of them, but keep 'em coming....


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 28, 2022)

Yep those are awesome !


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 28, 2022)

Great batch today Ray.  Not sure where to begin.....

-Santa and the windmill had me laughing out loud.
-The dog and the squeaker is Miss Linda's hound Addy to a "T".
-For the last 10 years I've always considered b-days as Success Days--against all odds I survived another year    
-Snoopy is just the truest thing I've read in ages.

Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 28, 2022)

Really good ones this week Ray.

Chris


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 28, 2022)

With Lucy, it would be my shoes...


----------



## tbern (Dec 28, 2022)

all winners, thanks Ray!!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 28, 2022)

All good ones Ray.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 29, 2022)

Good pick me up from a not so good few days , thanks Ray

This is me to a tee







David


----------



## Colin1230 (Dec 29, 2022)

LMAO


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 29, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> View attachment 652691
> 
> 
> David


Yep....I identify as a family of 4 based on the nutrition label on the bag of chips I ate the other day.

Jim


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 29, 2022)

All great ones Ray.  The first one with the biggest lie, etc was lmao!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 29, 2022)

Loved them Ray! You do a great job!

Ryan


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 29, 2022)

Awesome as usual Ray!


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 30, 2022)

Oh man, those were all awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Colin1230 (Dec 30, 2022)

Thank goodness I'm staying at home, so y'all are safe.
I hate to admit this but my wife will accelerate towards a red light.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 31, 2022)




----------

